

From Whale Jaws to Corsets: How Sailors' Love Tokens Got into Women's Underwear - Hooke
http://www.collectorsweekly.com/articles/how-sailors-love-tokens-got-into-womens-underwear/

======
QuercusMax
The mention of whale oil being superior to "canola oil" for lighting purposes
is rather anachronistic. Canadian-grown rapeseed oil was only called Canola in
the 1970s, and (at least according to wiki) cultivation of rapeseed for oil
only began in the 19th century - a far cry from the 17th century mentioned in
the article!

~~~
aaronbrethorst
I learned recently that "Canola" is actually a portmanteau of "Canada" and
"oil", named such as calling your product "rapeseed" was seen as a liability.

[http://talkingpointsmemo.com/edblog/the-secret-history-of-
ca...](http://talkingpointsmemo.com/edblog/the-secret-history-of-canola-oil)

